
Waymo’s self-driving cars are now available on Lyft’s app in Phoenix - tortilla
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/7/18536003/waymo-lyft-self-driving-ride-hail-app-phoenix
======
keenmaster
Is Waymo still the frontrunner on self-driving? Elon Musk recently said that
Tesla is far ahead of the competition, and that it’s not even close.

